# Latinos: Crime, Culture & Community/Ethnic Criminals Course



## DPD6860

*Latinos: Crime, Culture and Community**2 Day Training*
*When:*Tuesday April 9, and Wednesday April 10, 2013*

Where:*MPTC Facility, 6 Adams Street, Randolph, M*a

Time:*8:00am-4:00pm*

Cost:*$99.00*

Pre-Registration is Mandatory!**Limited Seating!*
*Email [email protected]**or call 727-639-1263 to register*.

*Download Flyer*

_______________________________________________________________________________

*ETHNIC CRIMINALS**1 Day Training*
*When:*Thursday April 11, 2013
*Where:*MPTC Facility, 6 Adams Street, Randolph, Ma
*Time:*8:00am-4:00pm
*Cost:*$89.00
*Pre-Registration is Mandatory! Limited Seating!*
*Email* *[email protected]* *or call 727-639-1263 to register*.

*Download Flyer*


----------



## Herrdoktor

It's ok man! No problemo!


----------



## LA Copper

I like the pictures of the guy from Le Eme and 18th Street. I have some like that, with 18th Street, MS-13 and others.

I wish I happened to be back there at that time, I'd go to the class too. Never can have enough training, the more the merrier.


----------



## DPD6860

LA Copper, thanks for looking at the training. We are hoping we get enough registrations so we dont have to cancel the class, hopefully we will get some last minute officers and or departments signing up.


----------



## LA Copper

I


DPD6860 said:


> LA Copper, thanks for looking at the training. We are hoping we get enough registrations so we dont have to cancel the class, hopefully we will get some last minute officers and or departments signing up.


I hope you do too. Like I said, one can never have enough training. I was the OIC for three years of a gang unit where 18th Street and MS-13 were born so I've seen quite a bit of Latino gangs and such and I'd still attend this training if I were back there at that time because there's always something we can learn.

Are you with Randolph PD?


----------

